# Instinctive Response Training Solo Pool Training Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a video clip showing some solo IRT training in the pool.  Everyone who knows me knows that I enjoy variety in my Martial Science training.  I love to do water training in lakes, rivers, pools and especially water falls.  So enjoy the clip and next time you are in the water do some training!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I wish I had a pool, especially with this heat wave we have had here in CA! 
I have had 2 people suggest training in the pool lately....

Chris


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Chris water training is great and if you do not have a pool maybe there is a lake, river or ocean nearby that you can use for free!  Glad you liked the clip!!!


----------



## GaryR (Aug 11, 2013)

That's great training Brian!  I grew up in a little town called Lava Hot Springs, Idaho.  We had an Olympic size pool and huge hot baths, I trained in water since I can remember!

Best,

G


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Gary I am glad you liked it!


----------

